# "FastForward" does not appear in a Title search



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The new show "FastForward" does not appear in the list on my S3 when I do a Search by Title, though it _is_ in the guide now, and I was able to set a recording from there. (I do get a "Fast Forward", with a space, but that's a different show.) Are others seeing this? I'm posting this in Season Pass Alerts on the assumption that you will, so you should check the guide if you're interested in the show.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

You mean _Flash Forward_?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

http://m.tivo.com/search/?keyword=flashforward


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

"Flashforward" doesn't appear in my guide data either on the TivoHD. Though it does appear in the channel listing on tivo.com but no search results are returned when trying to set up a recording or season pass.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I just had a problem like that... rebooting my TiVo fixed the problem.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=433304


----------



## jwnestler (Jul 7, 2007)

The show's name is FLASHForward!!


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the tip of "FLASHForward" 

Tivo.com at least found the show but now says that the program is not available in the next 14 days in my lineup. This is strange since the program debuts on 9/24 and today is the 9/16.


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll try rebooting once I get home!

Thanks


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I had no issues. SP set...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

balboa dave said:


> You mean _Flash Forward_?


Ah.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> The new show "FastForward" does not appear in the list on my S3 when I do a Search by Title, though it _is_ in the guide now, and I was able to set a recording from there. (I do get a "Fast Forward", with a space, but that's a different show.) Are others seeing this? I'm posting this in Season Pass Alerts on the assumption that you will, so you should check the guide if you're interested in the show.


I had the same problem, even with the correct title.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just tried Search By Title, and by the time I got to "fl", it was on the first screen.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It is strange that there have been a rash of VCM problems at the same time.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> I had no issues. SP set...


+ me....


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Me neither. When I looked by title I noticed another show with a similar name but I did find the new show and set an SP.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I had the same problem with this show.

There are a couple of other shows I had the same problem with:

Cougar Town
Eastwick

Manually selecting them worked. (Searching for them didn't).

Also, the "Tupper Method" for Jon Stewart and The Colbert Report don't work.

So what I decided was that both of my TiVos are getting BAD guide data or something.

Otherwise, I can't figure out what the problem is.


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

I was finally able to schedule a season pass for FlashForward. It just suddenly appeared in my search. 

Also had issue with Eastwick.

All appears to be well now.


----------



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

RTstratSpring said:


> I was finally able to schedule a season pass for FlashForward. It just suddenly appeared in my search.
> 
> Also had issue with Eastwick.
> 
> All appears to be well now.


if the Tivo has recently downloaded new guide data and is currently indexing, you may see the show in the guide but a search may not show it (yet). Since indexing of show data is not obvious unless you go into Tivo central to one of 2 screens, it can look like search is not working.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

I am having the same problem with Supernatural. It is in the guide for next Thursday, but if you search by title or try to "view upcoming episodes" it is not there. Can't set up a season pass. This has happened before and usually corrects itself, but even a reboot did not fix it for me......


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I forgot to mention, I had the same problem with the TiVo Guide Data online (at the TiVo website):

http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/tvlistings.do

When searching for one of these programs there, it wouldn't appear in the search result. BUT, when I went to it manually, I could choose it, AND schedule a season pass online that way....

WAY WEIRD, if you ask me...


----------

